# The sound on my computer started skipping lagging and crackling.



## Pauloo (Apr 18, 2009)

First of all, I'm really sorry if this isn't the right category to start this topc in.

I've never experienced any problems with my sound on my computer.
But due to some problems i had to reinstall my computer (format)
But now when i listen to music. for example one youtube
The sound lags sometimes and it crackles and it skips and i sometimes hear noises troughout the song.
But this problem also occurs when i'm playing music or other sound related things on my computer.
For example if i put on a mp3 file in windows media player or winamp.

Does anyone know what the problem is? , And how i can fix this?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

One thing to try, if you haven't already, is to turn off everything that starts ups in msconfig and see if the problem persists.

How did you install everything after the reformat? Specifically the drivers and in what order? And were did you get the drivers?

Typically it goes reformat, install windows, install chipset drivers, install peripheral drivers (audio, video, printer, etc.), update windows. If you did that than maybe try re-installing chipset drivers than re-install audio drivers.

If that doesn't work, post the specifics on your computer (make/model #, any add-ons).

Thanks

Pauldo


----------



## Pauloo (Apr 18, 2009)

I have a dvd of windows xp. It's tweaked and it looks like vista.
It also automatically installs all the drivers i need.
I also tried to remove those drivers and install the ones that are on the cd's i got with my mainboard and graphics card.
But it won't change a thing. The sound remains like that.

These are my specs.

Processor: Amd Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ 2.71 GHz
Ram: 2,00 GB
Mainboard: Msi k9n neo v2
Graphics card: Msi NX8600GT

I'm sorry if there's anything lacking in my specs.
I'm only 14 years old and i don't know that much about computers :wave:


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

> I'm sorry if there's anything lacking in my specs.
> I'm only 14 years old and i don't know that much about computers


Don't sweat it, if there is anything missing I will just ask. :grin:

So was there anything about audio drivers on your motherboard CD?

Not sure about your install DVD but windows has generic drivers for just about everything so that you can get up and working right away but that doesn't mean that they are the best or work properly. This is especially true for chipset drivers, graphic drivers and audio drivers. If you ran everything off of the cd that came with your motherboard you should be fine, though.

One thing you can try is to go to MSI's website and check for updated audio drivers, as well as any of the other drivers that you have for your motherboard.

There is an updated driver as of yesterday.

Since it is an nForce 500 board, I would also download the chipset drivers off of their website and load those as well just to see if that makes a difference.

Here's the link: http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=downloaddetail&type=driver&maincat_no=1&prod_no=1243

If you have not installed updated graphics drivers for your 8600GT I would do that as well as on rare occassions graphics drivers and audio drivers can conflict.

Let us know how it goes.

Pauldo


----------



## Pauloo (Apr 18, 2009)

You've said i might need to update the chipset driver.
I've checked out the site but wich one do you mean by: ''Chipset driver''
Because i can't find that particular one.


----------



## Pauloo (Apr 18, 2009)

> *If you have not installed updated graphics drivers for your 8600GT I would do that as well as on rare occassions graphics drivers and audio drivers can conflict.*
> 
> 
> Pauldo


That might not be such a rare thing because it seems video's and animations also lag abit


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Sorry, they call it NVIDIA nForce 520/560 (MCP65) System Drivers on their website.

Pauldo


----------



## Pauloo (Apr 18, 2009)

Okay thanks i'll check it out right now :wink:


----------



## Pauloo (Apr 18, 2009)

I've downloaded and installed the chipset driver.
I didn't say i had to reboot. So i didn't.
But the problem still exists, do you think that it might help if actually DO restart even if it says i don't have to.


----------



## Pauloo (Apr 18, 2009)

I've updated both chipset and graphics card drivers but unfortunately the problem still exists.

The setup even said that the one i downloaded from the site you gave me was older than the one automatically installed from my windows dvd.

Are there any other things that could cause this annoying problem?

I've also been noticing some lag in windows. laggy mouse movements and slow menu's.

Which i find very strange because i never had any problems when my hdd was full of crap and the capacity limit was reached,
And now i have a clean hdd and my computer starts lagging :upset:


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

> Which i find very strange because i never had any problems when my hdd was full of crap and the capacity limit was reached, And now i have a clean hdd and my computer starts lagging


That is frustrating. It is possible that something went wrong with the install this time. I have seen many posts that cleared up problems after a re-install (again) and I know that I have had the issue as well.

You said that you have updated both the chipset and graphics drivers but have you re-installed audio drivers, as well? In my experience, to get things working with audio again after you re-install chipset drivers you have to re-install audio drivers.

Those symptoms sound like either a conflict with chipset drivers or a graphics card driver problem to me. Could be other things but that's just what it looks like to me right now.

Just curious, did you make the install DVD, or was it done for you. And maybe more importantly is this the first time you have used it and had problems?

Pauldo


----------



## Pauloo (Apr 18, 2009)

I haven't made the dvd, and i've used it before without any problems.
Now i have my windows re-installed AGAIN the problem still exists which is starting to annoy me ?

Could there be anything wrong with my mainboard?


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Doesn't sound like it's your hardware going but onboard audio problems are sometimes solved by buying a cheap add-in card.

Have you looked at your cpu usage while this is happening? 

Have you looked at your temps? A hot motherboard temp (high 50's to 60's C) might explain it.

Have you tried booting into safe mode and seeing if the problem persists?

One thing that you can try is to boot to a Live CD of Linux and if you have no sound issue while in Linux than it's not your motherboard.

There are many version out there. All you need to do is burn the image to a CD and boot up to your CD drive and you will be running on Linux. You will have an internet connection and everything without having to uninstall the Windows you have on there right now and when you are done testing you just take out the CD and go back to Windows like normal. I personally like Ubuntu right now and you can find the live CD here:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD

Let us know how it goes.

Pauldo


----------



## Pauloo (Apr 18, 2009)

How can i see what the temperature is?
And how can i go into safe mode?


----------



## Pauloo (Apr 18, 2009)

My motherboard is 30' C
But i don't know how to get in safe mode :O


----------



## Pauloo (Apr 18, 2009)

I found out how to get in safe mode.
But in safe mode there's no sound at all


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

I forgot that audio isn't going to work in safe mode but I was also referring to the slow down for windows in general. In safe mode did you notice the same slow down with menus and laggy mouse movement? 

At this point I'd say you should boot into a Live CD of Linux. That will tell you for sure if you are having problems with your audio hardware. If you have never fooled around with Linux it's pretty cool and not that difficult. Just follow the directions I posted and you should be up and running in 15 minutes or so.

Let us know how it goes.

Pauldo


----------



## Pauloo (Apr 18, 2009)

I can't burn cd's or dvd's


----------



## Pauloo (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey.. I haven't realised this before...
But since i've installed windows updates.
I believe the problem reduced a bit.
I don't know if this is true, or i'm just getting used to the laggy sound.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Can you have someone else burn a disc for you?

The only other thing that I can think of is to use your original copy of Windows and just load that without all the extras and see what happens.

Pauldo


----------



## Pauloo (Apr 18, 2009)

That version windows that i had.
Had vista skin,icon and sidebar and stuff.
Now i've disabled the skin and closed all those applications and extra.
The performance of my computer increased.
The audio still doesnt sound like it should, But it improved a lot.
and is now Listenable. ray:


----------



## Pauloo (Apr 18, 2009)

i guess i was wrong.
The problem stopped for like a day.
And now it's back...

So weird:upset:


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

So have you looked to see if your cpu is spiking to 100% or near that when this happens?

Pauldo


----------



## Pauloo (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm sorry i haven't posted in this topic for a while.
But i'm very busy lately.
Until yesterday my computer was lag-free and there wasn't anything wrong with the sound, But then all of a sudden it started again..
The lagg and also the problem with the sound.

It happened when i was playing: the godfather II ( the game)


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Pauldo said:


> So have you looked to see if your cpu is spiking to 100% or near that when this happens?
> 
> Pauldo


Please answer this question here.


----------



## Pauloo (Apr 18, 2009)

No the cpu is 30%-50%


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

What anti-virus are you running?

Might be worthwhile to try a different one just to see if anything comes up.

Kasparsky has a free online scan, if you are not using Kasparsky on your desktop.

http://www.kaspersky.com/virusscanner

Pauldo


----------



## jknappy46 (Jun 15, 2009)

alright I had a similar problem on my computer... I just solved it this morning and I am trying to get the word out because I found similar problems all over while i was doing my research. the problem with my computer wound up being a bios setting that caused windows to read/write my hard drive in PIO only, instead of DMA. to check to see if this is what you are also experiencing go into the device manager and check the advanced settings on your IDE channels. if it's PIO you have the same problem. but the problem has quite a few causes and solutions here is a thread that helped me find the info that I needed.

http://sniptools.com/vault/getting-back-to-dma-mode-in-windows-xp


----------

